# 1987 Colnago Super Resto



## supercolnago (Jun 11, 2008)

My 1987 Colnago Super I've had since new, after 50000 miles I put it away for 10 yrs and rode a hybrid (yikes).

I lost 40 pounds and am back on the roadbike, so I restored it it took me 18 mos to assemble a NOS 1991 7400 series Shimano Dura Ace Gruppo. 

Originally Saronni Red its now custom celeste panels with non-metallic red, paint by Noah Rosen of Velocolour, he won best paint at the 2009 Noth American Hand-Built Bike Show.

Now its in my living room, finished it 3 weeks ago, I'm afraid to ride it, but I'm getting ready to put another 50,000 miles on it!

I might go with celeste bar tape and celeste saddle and tires as well ......?


----------



## supercolnago (Jun 11, 2008)

*Another pic(s)*

Here are some more pics I had to resize oops


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very very nice.......


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome bike..


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what a beauty.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Sweetness! I'd stick with what you have color wise. Those panels are so pale, they are almost white. It gives it just enough interest to "I'm custom". Subtle is better I say. 

You might want to look at some skin wall tires to have that totally retro look. Those Rubino's are surprisingly nice tires for the price, but do give it a more modern look. Depends on what you're going for. That DA 7402 is hard to beat even by modern standards. Rock solid group. I have it myself.

brewster


----------



## supercolnago (Jun 11, 2008)

*Skinwall Tires good idea*



brewster said:


> Sweetness! I'd stick with what you have color wise. Those panels are so pale, they are almost white. It gives it just enough interest to "I'm custom". Subtle is better I say.
> 
> You might want to look at some skin wall tires to have that totally retro look. Those Rubino's are surprisingly nice tires for the price, but do give it a more modern look. Depends on what you're going for. That DA 7402 is hard to beat even by modern standards. Rock solid group. I have it myself.
> 
> brewster


Yes I think skinwalls would look great, I thought of them when I was building, but LBS didn't have any in stock as I neared the end so I just grabbed what they had.

Any suggestions on specific brands?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Well done!*

You did a great job.
Take a look at some Velofles Pave (22) tires, you can get them at Probikekit.com for about $35 each. If you want something wider you can get Vittoria open corsa cx classic in 23 at worldclasscycles.com (select the black and gum option listed with the other color choices), about $50 each plus shipping.
Enjoy!


----------



## supercolnago (Jun 11, 2008)

*Gumwall Tires*



mriddle said:


> You did a great job.
> Take a look at some Velofles Pave (22) tires, you can get them at Probikekit.com for about $35 each. If you want something wider you can get Vittoria open corsa cx classic in 23 at worldclasscycles.com (select the black and tan option listed with the other color choices), about $50 each plus shipping.
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the tip, just checked them out can't wait I'm going to order some.

Might even try a pair of the tan/red too, will definitely start with black tan Veloflex I think.

Thanks for the help, this forum has been great.

Stephen


----------

